# Should I buy the does already bred?



## Mini-M Ranch (Oct 31, 2009)

We are new to rabbits, but seriously want a small "herd" as a source of meat for our family (and possibly a small amount to sell to a local meat market), and for a source for rabbits for 4H projects.  We chose Standard Silver Foxes as the breed that best suited our needs.  I finally found a reputable breeder fairly close to us.  She has two bucks and three does that she is ready to sell.  All the does have kidded before and the bucks are proven (and unrealted to the does I would be purchasing).  I told her I felt like I only needed one buck, but was concerned about a lack of genetic diversity.  She told me she would go ahead and breed the does to different bucks a few days before we pick them up, if we want her to.  

I'm not sure what to do here.  We are new to rabbits and are concerned that it is getting too cold for baby buns.  Would you have them bred or not?  What extra precautions do you take for cold winters and kindling?


----------



## waynesgarden (Nov 1, 2009)

That is an excellent offer. I did the same when I bought a pair of Californians. Unfortunately, the doe only had male kits so that extra diversity was lost to me since I didn't need two Cal bucks.

Even if you are not buying pedigree rabbits, I'd start a pedigree chart to help you keep track of where those various genes are going. Make up names of the three bucks if you don't know them. (Moe, Larry and Curly come to mind. Or Luciano, Jos  and Plcido.)

I would have them bred now for kindling at the end of November, even here in Maine. Shoot for kindling on a weekend if you are away during the week so you can keep an eye on them (See my thread "Did my does forget what the nest box is for? ") My bunnies are indoors in a fairly draft free barn. THat's about all the extra protection they get.

Wayne


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Nov 5, 2009)

You future does certainly can kindle safely in cold weather. Provide plenty of hay for nest building, when you think you've given enough, give more!

 Also, I personally would ask that the doe's be bred two weeks before I took them home, not just a few days.
 My reasoning? Early on in pregnancy a stressor in the doe (moving) can cause her to reabsorb her brand new pregnancy very easily. 
 When she is half way in, she can still abort or reabsorb but they are alot less likely to in my experience.
 Actually, I just brought home over a week and a half ago, two pregnant does who are still very pregnant and due to kindle in 4 days. 

 I would jump on that.


----------

